# Greetings from Costa Rica



## puravida (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello smokers. 

I bet ya you don't have a lot of folks from Costa Rica in this forum. Well here is one. Just in case, Costa Rica is in Central America, right next to Panama. 
As a kid, I used to go camping quite a bit, and that is where I learned how to cook. It kind of grew in me, and today, it's my #1 hobby; including grilling, baking, smoking, etc. 
Right now I'm using a UDS home made, I built with my dad, and another one that is made out of two oil drums, one on top of the other, laying out vertivcally. Nothing fancy but works all right . 

I'm also in the process of building a brick oven and I'm looking for a way to make it work as a pizza oven and a brick smoker, if that is at all possible. Currently researching on the web... And recommendations are more than welcome. 
I'm not a professional, but I have smoked ribs, pork butt, trout, and hot peppers... No complaints so far. 

Anyway, looking forward to sharing ideas and tips on this forum.   Any of you planning to come to Costa Rica for vacations, let me know: we can smoke some ribs and have a cold Imperial (local beer) 

Cheers


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 5, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!

If you have any questions about the forums or need any help navigating around don’t hesitate to ask or send me a PM, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to have you with us !  We4 would love to see pics of your smokers and some 'q-view' !

  Mike


----------



## puravida (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. I'm already on the second day of the e course, and enjoying it. 
Mike: promise to send pics tomorrow. It's dark outside and they will look better at day time.


----------



## puravida (Jan 7, 2013)

As promised, here are some pictures from my 'big' smoker. The other is just a regular UDS.. that needs some painting before I share a picture.













ahumador4.JPG



__ puravida
__ Jan 7, 2013


















ahumador3.JPG



__ puravida
__ Jan 7, 2013


----------



## vaquero01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hola y bienvenidos!! Mucho Gusto!! 

 It's good to have a fellow Central American here!! I am in Indiana in the States and spent a good portion of my time in The Republic of Texas, however, mi esposa y mi familia is de Guatemala. Nice looking barrel set up, some low and slow Carne Asada on that would be awesome.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 10, 2013)

Howdy and welcome to the forums! :welcome1: That is a great looking set up you have there! Ohhhhh....love some cold Imperials!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome from Tulsa, OK!     Love me some Imperial!!!!

We used to come down to Playa del Coco to hang with friends. Been all over the Guanacaste region.  some of the best carne asada I ever had was from a rodeo in Bagaces. Even made it over to Arenal to watch the lava flow. Never have spoken any Spanish but I was always greeted with warmth and friendliness. Very gracious hosts, good food, and great beer!

Looking forward to your smoking successes and pics of course!


----------

